#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [DICA] Atualizando a versão do Fedora Linux

## AndrioPJ

Se você está com o Fedora 17 ou Superior, saiba que agora não precisa fazer como antigamente, baixar, gravar a ISO e reinstalar o sistema. Tudo Graças ao FedUp!

Recomendado pela própria Fedora, Fedup significa *FED*ora *UP*date

1 - Tenha certeza que o Sistema está atualizado:


```
sudo yum clean all
sudo yum update
```

 
2 - Instale o Fedup


```
sudo yum install fedup
```

 
3 - Se preparando para iniciar a Atualização


```
sudo yum update fedup fedora-release -y
```

 
4 - Atualizando
4.1 - Se você está usando o fedora 20 e quer fazer upgrade para o 21, escolha um dos produtos [workstation | server| cloud | nonproduct] antes de rodar o comando


```
sudo fedup --network 21 --product=workstation
```

 
4.2 - Se você está usando o fedora 21 e quer fazer upgrade para o 22


```
sudo fedup --network 22
```

 

Com isso, ele irá baixar todos os pacotes e irá atualizar o seu Fedora.
Ao termino, será necessário reiniciar para finalizar a atualização.
O processo poderá demorar algumas horas, dependendo da velocidade da sua internet e do Hardware do seu computador/notebook.

----------

